# Steel bridges of N-70 in South Punjab (Fort Munro) underway with fast pace



## ghazi52

Work on steel bridges in *South* Punjab (Fort Munro) underway with fast pace

improvement’ of N-70 (national highway) is underway with a fast pace as Punjab government focusing on development in South Punjab.

Starting from Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata, the project aims to make the hilly portion of the road wide and safe for Gwadar-bound cargo traffic with the installation of eight steel bridges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fitpOsitive

Aala bhai. Boht aala.


----------



## Clutch

They are actually building the bridge according to the rendering?... Didn't think this was going to happen.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 28/6/2018.*

*N-70's Rakhi Gaj-Khar-Bewata section.*





































*Just to get an idea how is the terrain in this area.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Up gradation of N-70.*
































.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 19/7/2018.*

*Girdu Mountain Range Bridges N-70.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## FuturePAF

The now ten billion tree tsunami should come to this place. It has great climate relative to the rest of southern Punjab and with the upgrade in the road infrastructure it will be prime for development. It can become a great alternative to Murree for the nation, but specifically for the people of Northern and Eastern Baluchistan, Southern Punjab, and Northern Sindh due to it being a few hours drive. A centralized bus terminal and small airport would help bring in the tourists. A cantonment would also provide security for all travelers, and can protect east-west traffic on the N-70 between Multan and Quetta. Eventually a rail line should be laid down between Multan and Kot Addu to Quetta for onward export via rail through Iran and into Turkey for the European markets. It can save time over sea travel and open up export of products at an economical price if shipped via rail over air while being faster than sea shipping. Food Stuffs and Flowers in refrigerated trains, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 18/08/2018.*

*N-70 Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata Section up gradation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Excellent work, full steam ahead. Now we need to organize departments to plan out development of the surrounding areas to maximize its earning potential, Foreign Tourism wise especially to earn for the nation and pay for this new infrastructure. All new infrastructure projects should have plans made to pay for themselves in a 10-15 years time frame. All private investments especially real estate purchases should have a VAT (value added tax) added to cover the cost of this new road. the days of a free ride for the land owners has to end, the nation can't bare the weight anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 26/08/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Just to get an idea how is the terrain in this area.*






Credits: Wasaib Explorer FB & Iqbal Ghanghla


----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Upgradation of N-70 National Highway (Multan-Qila Saifullah) at Girdu Hills near Fort Monroe in District Dera Ghazi Khan. 33 km hilly portion of the N-70's Rakhi Gaj-Khar-Bewata section will be widened and shorted through construction of 8 steel bridges. This will shorten the distance and travel time between Multan and Quetta. Financed by Japan....


----------



## maverick1977

FuturePAF said:


> The now ten billion tree tsunami should come to this place. It has great climate relative to the rest of southern Punjab and with the upgrade in the road infrastructure it will be prime for development. It can become a great alternative to Murree for the nation, but specifically for the people of Northern and Eastern Baluchistan, Southern Punjab, and Northern Sindh due to it being a few hours drive. A centralized bus terminal and small airport would help bring in the tourists. A cantonment would also provide security for all travelers, and can protect east-west traffic on the N-70 between Multan and Quetta. Eventually a rail line should be laid down between Multan and Kot Addu to Quetta for onward export via rail through Iran and into Turkey for the European markets. It can save time over sea travel and open up export of products at an economical price if shipped via rail over air while being faster than sea shipping. Food Stuffs and Flowers in refrigerated trains, etc.



Back in mid 90s, we used to travel to Fort Monroe from Multan Cantt in June or July. I remember the first time we went there and I scared as a 10 year old going up the hill. If developed properly it is a great place for people of southern Punjab to relax during summer time... beautiful town... can someone post pictures of Fort Monroe here ?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Munro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

maverick1977 said:


> Back in mid 90s, we used to travel to Fort Monroe from Multan Cantt in June or July. I remember the first time we went there and I scared as a 10 year old going up the hill. If developed properly it is a great place for people of southern Punjab to relax during summer time... beautiful town... can someone post pictures of Fort Monroe here ?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Munro



I haven't been but from what I've heard even in the 2000's there wasn't much street lights along the way or even at Fort Monroe. I hope they make it into a recent hill resort, so it will be a refuge from the summer heat in Multan, and secure the road from Multan to Quetta (the TAPI Pipeline, Quicker Trade route from southern Punjab to Afghanistan and Iran)

I agree, The switch back roads can be nauseating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Upgradation of N70 National Highway (Multan-Qila Saifullah) at Girdu Hills near Fort Monroe in DG Khan started in late 2016.
The road from Multan to Qila Saifullah is being improved and widened to link it up with the road network under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The project is to be executed in three phases at a cost of Rs23 billion.
The first phase of ‘improvement’ of N-70 (national highway) commenced with the funding of Japan International Corporation Agency (JICA).
Starting from Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata, the project aims to make the hilly portion of the road wide and safe for Gwadar-bound cargo traffic with the installation of eight steel bridges.
Uniqueness of the project is that it includes 1-km-long steel bridge, the very first of its kind being introduced in Pakistan.
The hilly portion of N-70, which was constructed in the late 19th century by the British engineers.
It had seven difficult turns to negotiate to climb up the high mountain of Girdo to reach For Munro or Bewata.
33-kilometre long tough hilly portion of N-70 would be widened and improved with installation of eight steel bridges having a total length of 1.5 kilometre.
The Japanese engineering company Japanese Taisei Corporation, which had made Kohat tunnel is working on this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC East West Corridor: Upgradation of N70 National Highway (Multan-Qila Saifullah) at Girdu Hills near Fort Monroe in DG Khan started in late 2016.
The road from Multan to Qila Saifullah is being improved and widened to link it up with the road network under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The project is to be executed in three phases at a cost of Rs23 billion.
The first phase of ‘improvement’ of N-70 (national highway) commenced with the funding of Japan International Corporation Agency (JICA).
Starting from Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata, the project aims to make the hilly portion of the road wide and safe for Gwadar-bound cargo traffic with the installation of eight steel bridges.
Uniqueness of the project is that it includes 1-km-long steel bridge, the very first of its kind being introduced in Pakistan.
The hilly portion of N-70, which was constructed in the late 19th century by the British engineers.
It had seven difficult turns to negotiate to climb up the high mountain of Girdo to reach For Munro or Bewata. 
33-kilometre long tough hilly portion of N-70 would be widened and improved with installation of eight steel bridges having a total length of 1.5 kilometre.
The Japanese engineering company Japanese Taisei Corporation, which had made Kohat tunnel is working on this project.


----------



## Maxpane

beautiful


----------



## ghazi52

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Work on steel bridges on N-70 (national highway) in Fort Munro, #DGKhan underway with fast pace

Starting from Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata, the project aims to make the hilly portion of the road wide and safe for Gwadar-bound cargo traffic with the installation of eight steel bridges.
The work on steel bridges is being conducted with support of Japan.

The first phase of East-West improvement of N-70 from Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata has taken off with the allocation of Rs 14 billion. The project will be executed in three phases at a cost of Rs 23 billion.

The Japanese engineering company which had made Kohat tunnel was working on this project too.

The hilly portion of Dera-Taftan Road from Rakhi Gaaj to high mountain of Girdo was constructed in the late 19th century by the British rulers as part of “strategic forward policy” in the subcontinent.

It was one of the most difficult terrains to work on but after completion, it brought about positive changes in the lives of tribal people in the areas of South Punjab including Dera Ghazi Khan, Fort Minro and also facilitate people of Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

جنوبی پنجاب فورٹ منرو ڈیرہ غاذی خان میں
ماشاءاللہ ۔۔N70 تائیسی پراجیکٹ سٹیل پل کا پہلا آغاز ہو گیا پل چالو کر دی گئی ....

#FortMunro #DGKhan #N70 #Punjab #Pakistan





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1964702263657462

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

This is one of my favorite road projects in Pakistan. 

Hopefully the learning from this can be translated into a railroad system through the northern areas to china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

ghazi52 said:


>


why not just make a tunnel


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

ali_raza said:


> why not just make a tunnel



Probably due to the high costs


----------



## ghazi52

Fort Munro Steel Bridge Dera Ghazi Khan

The steel bridge DG. Khan. is for a 33-kilometer long mountainous area of N-70. This extension will be done with eight steel bridges.

The first part of ‘improvement’ of N-70 (NHA) has started with the funding of Japan.

The project starting from Rakhi Gaaj to Bewata, aims to create the unsmooth portion of the road wide and safe for Gwadar-bound load traffic with the installation of steel bridge.

*Main Purpose Of Improvement N-70:*

The road from Multan to Qila Saifullah was being improved and widened to link it up with the road network under the China Pakistan Economic passageway (CPEC). Work on dual-carriageway from Multan to Dera Ghazi Khan would shortly begin on a larva basis and therefore the method of mutation of land was under method.








..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Fort Munro Steel Bridge Dera Ghazi Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

When it completes...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crusher

ghazi52 said:


> When it completes...............



Are you staff member of PDF, otherwise you qualify for a talented spammer on 24 hours basis.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ali_raza said:


> why not just make a tunnel


The mountain is dirt not rock, theytheyare many complications when building a tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Road to Fort Munro- D.G Khan, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manidabest

we should ask top gear guys or clarkson ex top gear guy to inaugurate it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Chishty4 said:


> Road to Fort Munro- D.G Khan, Pakistan
> 
> View attachment 562646


That looks beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Chishty4 said:


> Road to Fort Munro- D.G Khan, Pakistan
> 
> View attachment 562646


My God this looks amazing.


----------



## ghazi52

Very interesting project..

*Fort Munro* is part of the Sulaiman Mountain range. The range is located in central Pakistan, extending southward about 280 miles (450 km) from the Gumal Pass to just north of Jacobabad, separating the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Punjab from Balochistan. Its heights gradually decrease toward the south, with summits averaging 6,000–7,000 feet, the highest being the twin peaks (30 miles from the Gumal Pass) called Takht-i Suleiman, or Solomon's Throne, which legend connects with King Solomon's visit to Pakistan; the higher of the peaks, at 18,481 feet (5,633 m), is the site of a Muslim Ziyarat (shrine) visited annually by many pilgrims. The range's eastern face dips steeply to the Indus River, but on the west the range declines more gradually. Juniper and edible pines abound in the north and olives in the centre, but vegetation is scarce in the south. The Ghat, Zao, Chuhar Khel Dhana, and Sakhi Sarwar are the principal passes in the north. In the south, west of Dera Ghazi Khan, lies the hill station of Fort Munro.

Seasons of Fort Munro


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

My God that looks epic


----------



## Kabira

Almost complete and looks as good as renders.


----------



## CHACHA"G"

This road going to one of the most beautiful road in Pakistan ….. Just look at bridges and surrounding area .. amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

A stunning panoramic view of steel Bridges Under construction at Rakhi Gaaj, Fort Manro, Dera Ghazi Khan. 

PC: Mohammad Azhar Hafeez & Daniyal Gilani 

#BeautifulPakistan #Punjab #Pakistan #DGKhan #FortManro #infrastructure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Though this is another propaganda video by dw .but if you see last few minutes you see the video of this particular project.


----------



## Chishty4

PTV News report on Steel Bridge, Fort Munro *#N70*

پنجاب کو بلوچستان سے ملانے والی قومی شاہراہ این ستر پر کوہ سلیمان کے پہاڑی سلسلے میں راکھی گاج سے بواٹہ تک کے مشکل ترین راستے کو جدید ترین ٹیکنالوجی کی مدد سے فولادی پل تعمیر کر کے ہر قسم کی ٹریفک کے لیے آسان بنایا جا رہا ہے۔ یہ قومی شاہراہ بلوچستان سے آگے افغانستان تک تجارتی رابطے کا ذریعہ بھی ہے

*#DGKhan #Punjab #Pakistan *






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=357371351604729


----------



## ghazi52

View of steel Bridges Under construction at Rakhi Gaaj, Fort Manro, Dera Ghazi Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Construction of Steel Bridge at Fort Munro D.G.Khan

Video by All Pakistan Goods Transport Owners Association

*#DGKhan #Punjab #Pakistan #FortMunro *





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1069960249880493

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Bridges are now partially open for traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Fort Munro Girdu Hills *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Now We just need a fully developed hill station in Fort Munro. Something like the Alhambra with a main Masjid in the middle of town like the one in Cordoba would be appropriate, in honor of Allama Iqbal. It would be a great draw for Pakistani Tourists from around the country, and Arab and other Muslim visitors. A well build town with a common architecture for tilled roofs and common squares would give it a unique attraction and another gem for the Pakistani Tourism industry, and for local people. 

https://www.dawn.com/news/1258712

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

After 4 years Majority of work on *#Multan #QillaSaifullah* Highway N-70 completed

Work on eight steel bridges along the 33-Km long Rakhi Gaj-Bewata section of the N-70 highway, which will connect *#Balochistan to #DGKhan #Punjab,* has entered its final stage of completion.

This is the second largest project of its kind in Asia and the very first in Pakistan.The total cost of the project is Rs13.75 billion.Construction of the bridges will not only promote trade, but will also boost tourism.Asphalt is still underway. The Japanese engineering company which had made Kohat tunnel was working on this project too.

*PHOTO CREDIT: MOHSAN IQBAL CHISHTY





























































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

why everything fast fast and fast ? why not normal speed and good quality of work ?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

FuturePAF said:


> Now We just need a fully developed hill station in Fort Munro. Something like the Alhambra with a main Masjid in the middle of town like the one in Cordoba would be appropriate, in honor of Allama Iqbal. It would be a great draw for Pakistani Tourists from around the country, and Arab and other Muslim visitors. A well build town with a common architecture for tilled roofs and common squares would give it a unique attraction and another gem for the Pakistani Tourism industry, and for local people.
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1258712


Lovely place been there last winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Imran Khan said:


> why everything fast fast and fast ? why not normal speed and good quality of work ?


Why do you think because it was done quickly it was of low quality. It could possible, the work was done well, especially if they consulted or worked under the supervision of reputable engineering companies.



Chishty4 said:


> After 4 years Majority of work on *#Multan #QillaSaifullah* Highway N-70 completed
> 
> Work on eight steel bridges along the 33-Km long Rakhi Gaj-Bewata section of the N-70 highway, which will connect *#Balochistan to #DGKhan #Punjab,* has entered its final stage of completion.
> 
> This is the second largest project of its kind in Asia and the very first in Pakistan.The total cost of the project is Rs13.75 billion.Construction of the bridges will not only promote trade, but will also boost tourism.Asphalt is still underway. The Japanese engineering company which had made Kohat tunnel was working on this project too.
> 
> *PHOTO CREDIT: MOHSAN IQBAL CHISHTY *



How's the weather there this time of year?


----------



## ghazi52

Chishty4 said:


> After 4 years Majority of work on *#Multan #QillaSaifullah* Highway N-70 completed
> 
> Work on eight steel bridges along the 33-Km long Rakhi Gaj-Bewata section of the N-70 highway, which will connect *#Balochistan to #DGKhan #Punjab,* has entered its final stage of completion.
> 
> *PHOTO CREDIT: MOHSAN IQBAL CHISHTY *





Great share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

FuturePAF said:


> How's the weather there this time of year?



It was a little hot in the afternoon. But the evening was quite cold



ghazi52 said:


> Great share.



Thanks @ghazi52 bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*N-70 Road Updates
PHOTO CREDIT: MOHSAN IQBAL CHISHTY 































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

If its built too slow then they cry why its soo slow. If its built too fast then they cry why it's so fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Chishty4 said:


> It was a little hot in the afternoon. But the evening was quite cold
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @ghazi52 bro


Do you know what they temperatures were, Some websites have claimed Fort Monro and some areas of Baluchistan have a Mediterranean climate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*N-70 Road Updates
PHOTO CREDIT: MOHSAN IQBAL CHISHTY
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Full Details N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recently completed Fort Munro steel bridge 33- Kilometer long mountainous area of N-70, DG Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Recently completed Fort Munro steel bridge 33- Kilometer long mountainous area of N-70, DG Khan.


Are they going to make lanes?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Are they going to make lanes?



They should, will post as soon as I get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Thorough Pro

Is that you filming on the cell phone while driving?



Chishty4 said:


>


----------



## Chishty4

Thorough Pro said:


> Is that you filming on the cell phone while driving?



Yes dear


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Recently completed Fort Munro steel bridge 33- Kilometer long mountainous area of N-70, DG Khan.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently completed Fort Munro steel bridge 33- Kilometer long mountainous area of N-70, DG Khan.


Stay within your damn lanes!! That's what those lines are on the road. They arent there for fun or decoration

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed1.

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Stay within your damn lanes!! That's what those lines are on the road. They arent there for fun or decoration


Literally the only thing I was noticing in the video how the driver had no regard for the lane markings. Jahil Pakistani drivers, even fifteen lane highways aren't enough due to their driving habits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Syed1. said:


> Literally the only thing I was noticing in the video how the driver had no regard for the lane markings. Jahil Pakistani drivers, even fifteen lane highways aren't enough due to their driving habits.


I think the government should bring in a plan where are driving license will be suspended within 4 years. All drivers both commercial and civil would need to apply for a new driving license, with respect to their driving class. Then they will need to pass both a written and practical test, to qualify for a license. Thus ensuring high road standards all across the nation. 

Also start treating bikes as cars, meaning they cant swerve in and out of traffic, they have to act like like vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

True see yourself.................


Accident occurred at Multan Sukkur Motorway the driver was over speeding and was at 170 KM/H. Please follow the traffic rules on the Motorways and Highways. The speed limit is 120 KM/H.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recently completed Fort Munro steel bridge 33- Kilometer long mountainous area of N-70, DG Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..





.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..


----------



## ghazi52

*Rakhi Gaaj - Khar Bewata Section (N-70) Refurbishment Steel Bridge

*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Still no lane markings.


You build such a spectacular bridge system and miss the most basic thing on a roadway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

Syed1. said:


> Still no lane markings.
> 
> 
> You build such a spectacular bridge system and miss the most basic thing on a roadway.



Even worse is the overloading, which will compromise the structural integrity of the structures over time. The authorities needs to manage all aspects of our infrastructure like it was their own house or their children's future, because it actually is. Building codes including street signs, markings, and lights all the way up to how heavy a truck is allowed on their structure needs to be enforced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

*#Allhumdolillah* our project *#N70* Rakhi Gaaj to bewata pkg *#1* is completed today Final inspection is done from *#NHA*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Fort Munro Bridge and road completed.
Fort Munro bridge is Constructed Near At South Punjab Hill Station Fort Munro, District DG Khan, Punjab, Pakistan
Fort Munro Hill Station Located At A Height Of (6470)Ft Above Sea Level, funded by Japan.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Pakistansdefender

FuturePAF said:


> Even worse is the overloading, which will compromise the structural integrity of the structures over time. The authorities needs to manage all aspects of our infrastructure like it was their own house or their children's future, because it actually is. Building codes including street signs, markings, and lights all the way up to how heavy a truck is allowed on their structure needs to be enforced.


I think they are testing them . 
They are not officially inaugurated yet .



ghazi52 said:


> Construction of Fort Munro Bridge and road completed.
> Fort Munro bridge is Constructed Near At South Punjab Hill Station Fort Munro, District DG Khan, Punjab, Pakistan
> Fort Munro Hill Station Located At A Height Of (6470)Ft Above Sea Level, funded by Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


This is a prohect of cpec funded by Japan. It clearly shows that japan unlike West is not anti cpec .


----------



## FuturePAF

Pakistansdefender said:


> I think they are testing them .
> They are not officially inaugurated yet .
> 
> 
> This is a prohect of cpec funded by Japan. It clearly shows that japan unlike West is not anti cpec .



Any Indication when do they expect the Bridges to become open to the public?
I hope Fort Munro Becomes the Murree of South Punjab, so that people from surrounding areas have the option of going there instead of Murree. A closer spot to escape the heat in the Middle of Summer will make it an attractive place to spread out the local Tourism industry, and a great rest stop of Cargo Truckers traveling the route to Quetta.

Its a more conservative location, and could be a more attractive place in that regard for that segment of the population as well. If it becomes developed, it can be a great location for Summer offices of Southern Punjab government workers and private companies.

It will also be great to attract and relocate research workers there, as the weather will be ideal to attract top talent.
North Punjab has many options, but Fort Monro seems as close to the only real ideal location for South Punjab in this regard.

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...re-for-economic-success-is-13c-climate-change

https://en.climate-data.org/asia/pakistan/punjab/fort-munro-795556/


----------



## Clutch

Chishty4 said:


> *#Allhumdolillah* our project *#N70* Rakhi Gaaj to bewata pkg *#1* is completed today Final inspection is done from *#NHA*.
> 
> View attachment 596344
> View attachment 596345
> View attachment 596346
> View attachment 596347
> View attachment 596348



Truly spectacular!



ghazi52 said:


>


+1



Syed1. said:


> Still no lane markings.
> 
> 
> You build such a spectacular bridge system and miss the most basic thing on a roadway.


.

They added the lane marking now. However, the jahils are still not going to follow the rules.


----------



## ghazi52

Recent snow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

great for tourism for south punjab .. i used to go to Fort Munro when multan will be 46 to 48C in june july over the weekend .. days were ar 36C and nights at 24C... folks, grab this opportunity and open hotels and restaurants there.. 3 or 4 star hotels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*2016 vs. 2020*

Fort Munro Road/Bridge (Before and After)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

An amazing combination of steel bridges that cut through magnificent rocky Suleman Mountain Range as a marvel of *Japanese architecture and engineering technology* has started supporting inter-provincial and cross-country traffic to accelerate economic activity through DG Khan-Fort Monroe segment of N-70 highway.

The mind boggling exercise to decorate the difficult most topography of Suleman Mountain Range with the Steel Box Girder Bridge began back in July 2016 with* 142 million US dollar funding from Japan (Japan International Cooperation Agency, Jica) *as a concessional loan at a very low mark up of 0.2 per cent payable in 40 years with a 10-year grace period.The formal inauguration is likely to be held in April before start of the Holy month of Ramzan, according to the officials.

It looks glorious symbolising Japan-Pakistan friendship and the support of the people of Japan to the people of Pakistan, says Teruki Hanazawa, the first secretary and deputy head of economic and development, embassy of Japan, during a visit to the project site along with a group of journalists last Wednesday, Feb 26.

Hanazawa was accompanied by a consultant Ms. Naoka Kogure and media director Sajid Abbasi and the team also visited a middle school at Baseera in district Muzaffargarh for inauguration of its building that was completed recently utilizing Japan’s Grant Assistance for Grassroots Human Security Projects (GGP) amounting to US$ 88,355.

Project Director, Hafeezullah Buzdar, briefed the visitors about the steel bridge project stating that the challenging assignment was completed in *a record three-year duration at over Rs 13 billion cost *and was supporting traffic from Balochistan besides cross-country traffic.
*
The Steel Box Girder Bridge* was built under project titled Widening & Strengthening of National Highway 70 (N-70) under Japan’s Official Development Assistance and executed jointly by Japanese company Taisei corporation, National Highway Authority (NHA), CTI, Oriconsul, Exponent engineers etc.

N-70 is a 450-km main artery connecting Punjab and Balochistan from Qila Saifullah to Multan and an 11.5-km Rakhi Garj to Bewata section, near Fort Monroe hill station of South Punjab, was a major traffic bottleneck that had been bothering the motorist since long, and resolved finally after the state-of- the-art seven steel bridges were erected.

The Japanese technology masterpiece was built with box- shaped girders made of weather resistant special steel that can be* maintenance-free for 75 years *and special embankment wall strengthened with light and strong materials to avoid land sliding. Girdo More on DG Khan-Fort Monroe road was the most troublesome turn to negotiate particularly for trucks who used to apply handbrakes to let the traffic from opposite direction pass and then move on.

Engineers had to build work stations and for dangerous turns, the likes of Girdo, they moved a bit away from the rock and installed bridges with strong pillars to support.

Now the single-truck road has been expanded to double-truck and sharp curves with a radius of 8 meters has been enlarged to 30 meters enabling convenient traffic flow with steep hills on one side and the fearsome depth on the other.

As the result of the project, heavy-weight trailers can be passing with over 40 km/h, which would promote smooth transportation between the east and west of the nation.

Director construction NHA South Sulait Ahmad said that *N-70* has emerged as a preferred route for commuters between Balochistan and Punjab after construction of the bridge and added that NHA weigh stations are active in Balochistan and Sakhi Sarwar in Punjab to check the weight of the heavy vehicles to avoid overloading. *The bridge has a life span of 100 years *but can last longer, Sulait remarked. People believed the bridge would be instrumental in accelerating economic activities and promoting tourism to Fort Monroe and other scenic and historical spots *Suleman Mountain Range *is known for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Fort Munro


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Went there with my college trip.. unexpected snowfall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Syed1.

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Went there with my college trip.. unexpected snowfall.


How was your experience?


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC East West Corridor: Beautiful View of Multan Qila Saifullah Highway N70 near Fort Manro D G khan link Balochistan.It is financed by Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The first longest steel bridge in Pakistan and 2nd longest steel bridge in Asia, at *N -70 *D G Khan Kohe Suleman, (Fort Munro) situated on Balochistan and Punjab border.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon26

Chishty4 said:


> View attachment 656881



What a beautiful view!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

سیاحتی مقامات کھولے جانے کے بعد فورٹ منرو روڈ ٹریفک جام سے مکمل بند۔





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Chishty4 said:


> سیاحتی مقامات کھولے جانے کے بعد فورٹ منرو روڈ ٹریفک جام سے مکمل بند۔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



You can clearly see here that some morons are driving on the wrong side of the road which has caused traffic JAM. Aqal tu Pakistan awam apni tashreef mein lay kar ghoomti hai kay kahein zaya na ho jaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maverick1977

Pandora said:


> You can clearly see here that some morons are driving on the wrong side of the road which has caused traffic JAM. Aqal tu Pakistan awam apni tashreef mein lay kar ghoomti hai kay kahein zaya na ho jaye.



No discipline, makes matter worse...


----------



## Chishty4

Pandora said:


> You can clearly see here that some morons are driving on the wrong side of the road which has caused traffic JAM. Aqal tu Pakistan awam apni tashreef mein lay kar ghoomti hai kay kahein zaya na ho jaye.



Bro Saturday walay din mein khud wahan he tha. Murgiyan lay janay wala ek truck ulat gya jis waja say kuch dair k liye road block huva. But pher hamari bay saber awam ne trucks ko overtaking shoro kar di. 2 rows k traffic line mein 3 rows ban gi. Oper say BMP ( boder management police) wo b SubhanAllah he thay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Pandora said:


> You can clearly see here that some morons are driving on the wrong side of the road which has caused traffic JAM. Aqal tu Pakistan awam apni tashreef mein lay kar ghoomti hai kay kahein zaya na ho jaye.



The road needs a traffic management system. Only those trucks or cars will be allowed on, when the road is sufficiently cleared. A ramp meter.

we also need lane dividers so people stay on their side of the road.

Considering the investment out in to make this bridge, these two improvements are the least we can do to safeguard it from bad drivers.






https://www.pexco.com/assets/compon...3-bucket.bdc4ce3d75192779c14e802fbdfea8e2.jpg


----------



## Pandora

FuturePAF said:


> The road needs a traffic management system. Only those trucks or cars will be allowed on, when the road is sufficiently cleared. A ramp meter.
> 
> we also need lane dividers so people stay on their side of the road.
> 
> Considering the investment out in to make this bridge, these two improvements are the least we can do to safeguard it from bad drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pexco.com/assets/compon...3-bucket.bdc4ce3d75192779c14e802fbdfea8e2.jpg



This Road is built for Cargo traffic so you cant really put dividers on such a narrow road. It is a blessing that they built these steel bridges to allow smooth turns otherwise it used to be like this every single day with massive traffic jams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

maverick1977 said:


> No discipline, makes matter worse...



Our dear Quaid asked us three bloody things to prosper

Unity, Faith, Discipline

We cant follow even one of them. We are a divided, Faithless and Ill disciplined nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Chishty4 said:


> Bro Saturday walay din mein khud wahan he tha. Murgiyan lay janay wala ek truck ulat gya jis waja say kuch dair k liye road block huva. But pher hamari bay saber awam ne trucks ko overtaking shoro kar di. 2 rows k traffic line mein 3 rows ban gi. Oper say BMP ( boder management police) wo b SubhanAllah he thay.



Adhi awam tu murghiyan chori karnay baith gae hogi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Pandora said:


> This Road is built for Cargo traffic so you cant really put dividers on such a narrow road. It is a blessing that they built these steel bridges to allow smooth turns otherwise it used to be like this every single day with massive traffic jams.



not a large concrete barrier but thin reflective strips that stand up that will allow traffic to be divided. Otherwise we need more enforcement of traffic flow which would also take up space and slow traffic down.

https://roadmarkingblog.files.wordpress.com/2016/06/project.jpg?w=702

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chishty4

#FortManru after lock down open

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*Steel bridges of N-70 in South Punjab (Fort Munro)
Photo Credit: Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

*Steel bridges of N-70 in South Punjab (Fort Munro)
Photo Credit: Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fort Munro Snowfall

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Koh e Sulman range
Towards fort Munro
DG Khan


----------

